# Sneak Peak at the new WM website?



## Mongoose (May 13, 2021)

Memorable Timeshare Vacations — WorldMark by Wyndham (wyndhamdestinations.com)


----------



## DaveNV (May 13, 2021)

I got the email as well. So looking at it, I can't help but notice the URL is no longer "worldmarktheclub.com" but "worldmark.wyndhamdestinations.com."  The resorts are all mixed together, and it'd be very difficult to find a specific WM resort if you didn't know exactly what you were looking for. Is this an attempt by Wyndham to get WorldMark customers to convert somehow?

Dave


----------



## rhonda (May 14, 2021)

I've tried playing with the preview today.  Too much clutter on the screen!  Too many pictures!  Specially, too many pictures _of people_ (which, in my brain, maps to 'advertising.')  

The resort pages don't show the credit values. Too many clicks required to open/close sections.  Just make it like the old pages where everything I need to know is on a single web page!

The fonts are too big, the colors are too bold and the layout is _all over the place_.  Information I might want, such as News Articles, are in little boxes that run either horizontally or in a large grid.  Just list the news vertically.  Make it easy on my eyes. 

So far, I strongly dislike the layout.


----------



## Eric B (May 14, 2021)

Just looked at it; it seems to be essentially the same as the latest version of the Club Wyndham website. The credit values don't seem to be in the same location as the ones for the Wyndham side, but everything else seems close to the same.  On the positive side, Wyndham has been working on fixing the issues that the site has on the Club Wyndham side for a year or so now.  On the negative side, it still has a lot of issues - you can read about them in several threads in the Wyndham forum.  Bottom line is that WorldMark owners will have to provide lots of feedback whenever possible on the website functionality to get any appreciable improvements made.


----------



## Eric B (May 14, 2021)

If you go to the demonstration site and respond to the survey that appears after visiting, the final item asks if you would like to be a beta tester for the site.  I signed up for that; it's not a guarantee that they'll make me one, but seems to be how they will get a list of people to invite to participate.  If any tuggers want to have input in avoiding some of the issues that showed up on the Club Wyndham side, it might be worth going through that so that functionality they value from the current WorldMark site can be included in the new one.


----------



## easyrider (May 15, 2021)

I'm not really liking the new WM website but after a few clicks it seems I'm on the regular WM website. Since the resort map stopped working last winter I am for some changes. Knowing how Wyndham is, the WM website could become a phone app. I think more people are using phone apps than laptops. 

Bill


----------

